
Global warming of 1.5 °C: An IPCC special report - wewake
https://www.ipcc.ch/report/sr15/
======
wewake
It's main highlight - global warming must be limited to 1.5°C rather than the
previously agreed 2°C to avoid extreme heat, drought, floods and poverty
around the world. This is especially alarming given that US (one of the major
contributor to annual CO2 emissions) withdrew from Paris agreement in July
2017.

~~~
wewake
Also, according to the report, following present trends the 1.5°C cap could be
reached as early as 2030. It has been estimated that CO2 emissions would have
to drop by 45 percent from 2010 levels by 2030.

Needless to say, these difficult targets can't be met without cooperation
between governments and technological innovations.

